# Top Haunts Magazine 2012 Top 13 Haunts



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Congratulations to The Bates Motel & Haunted Hayride for being voted one of the best haunted attractions for 2012 in the Top Haunts Magazine poll.

Looking forward to the best season ever!

http://tophaunts.com/#/172293/Awards


----------

